# JL Dragula Slimline Slot Car Conversion



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anyone know the secret to getting a slimline chassis under the small JL die-cast Dragula body? I am sitting here with the pieces but am not sure how to proceed. It looks like you would need to try to spread the body slightly wider, or trim some of the plastic from the slimline chassis. I don't want to guess wrong and ruin a good chassis. Thanks for any and all information.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Grandpa Munster has a spell for that.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I know... I have the same problem... how the heck do people make that one?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> I know... I have the same problem... how the heck do people make that one?


"IF" it's like the "Munster's Coach"...
u have 2 trim the body 2 almost fragile AND trim the slimline 2 ....
done a "coach" successfully....

also, chassis is a tad long on Dragula body, need to fill in/space between
the radiator/front end stuff & engine...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

350873030593 this is a auction for the coffin dragster
321205588679 this is for the munster coach 
from seller ........ rlord76 on ebay
you can check out his cars pictures to get a idea how to do yours...


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

60chevyjim said:


> 350873030593 this is a auction for the coffin dragster
> 321205588679 this is for the munster coach
> from seller ........ rlord76 on ebay
> you can check out his cars pictures to get a idea how to do yours...


I have looked at these pictures but they dont seem sharp enough to gain much information on the how to side of things. A bottom view would probably be helpful but I don't see one there. Thanks!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I once saw pics from a guy who pulled it off with a Sizzelers chassis.
It was impressive. If anyone ever casts this body, I hope they make it a tad more wide and longer. How cool would that be? All we need is the body. All the other parts could be harvested from the diecast.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Long time ago someone cast it to fit a T-Jet cassis. It looked like a turtle with VD. They should have made it to fit the slim line chassis.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

if you compare the dragula with the Munster Coach the last pic in this auction 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/35087303059...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=350873030593&_rdc=1

you will see that the Dragula dwarfs the Munster Coach.

therefore THAT Dragula is a different scale than the Munster Coach.

I have mounted 1/64 Munster Coach's on slimline chassis and THAT is a challenge.
fitting the much smaller 1/64 Dragula on a slimline would be near impossible.

possibly an RC helicopter tail rotor motor could fit into a 1/64 Dragula and everything would have to be scratch built.

the Dragula in the above auction, although the seller claims it is 1/64 or in his words "HO", is more likely 1/43.
again look at the last picture of the car and you will see a Munster Coach on the same track with the Dragula.
you tell me?

would this message to the seller be construed as harsh?

" based on the pictures and the width this car has on the track, I doubt it is 1/64 or H.O. scale as advertised.
the 4-gear rear wheels with large silicone slicks don't even come up to the lid of the coffin.
further, in the picture showing the Dragula and the Munster Coach, the Dragula dwarfs the Munster Coach.
you appear to have been creating these customs for quite sometime and I have never questioned your descriptions before. but advertising a 1/43 (O gauge) car as H.O. is ludicrous and misleading.
on an H.O. track you will not even be able to run the Dragula side by side with any other car.
I have shoehorned slimline chassis in many bodies including the Munster Coach and I have 1/64 scale JL Dragulas.
the 1/64 Dragula won't even fit around a slimline chassis.
perhaps you would like to list this in 1/43 scale next time and change the description to the truth? "

?

response from seller
" Why do you feel such a need to harass and threaten me? I have reported your inappropriate activity with eBay and I ask you do not abuse the contact system any further. "

LOL


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dragula/The overtaker is my favorite diecast and T.V car! I wish i had a slotcar that looked realistic to the one from the T.V. Show chassis wise.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

The Dragula in the auction looks to be the standard one from JL that was issued some years ago. I don't know its true scale but is was issued as part of their 1/64 line. Definitely not 1/43. They did also make one of that scale though. I have seen this done before with the 1/64 body. The chassis is just very slightly too large to get under there.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

"perhaps you would like to list this in 1/43 scale next time and change the description to the truth? "


Instead of "to the truth",how about changing it to:

"to be more accurate." 

The way it is currently written it suggests he is lying when he is probably not trying to deceive anyone.


Rob
Mongrel Racing


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, I get it.
tact has never been one of my strong points when I am trying to aggravate someone! 

LOL


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I think there are more builders of this conversion....*

I think there may even be different scale versions too. Take a look at the ebay version first. Then look at this one on this link for Jeff Ryan's website ( Smokin-T-Jets ). I've posted this link before when the Dragula conversion gets mentioned....

http://smokingtjets.com/munsters-dragula.php

... There's a difference where the organ pipes are in relation to the pick-up shoe hangers. Could this one be built using a smaller diecast to begin with?? Look at the way it fits in one lane of L&J track with some room to spare, versus the one on the ebay link with it's rear slicks actually skirting the edge of the track. Camera angles?... Not sure, but to me it looks like a 2nd version/design. I don't know who the ebay seller is.

Jeff's been building these for years. That's his website above. (his contact is [email protected] ).... maybe email him to get the scoop? He even has a youtube video about Munster cars. 

Are you ready??? The one in the youtube vid below has a _*third *_method or design, using braids for pick-ups. Good hunting !


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

thanx for the UtUbe.
did he say that a slimline wouldn't fit under the Dragula body?
that he had to design and build a custom chassis?
" possibly an RC helicopter tail rotor motor could fit into a 1/64 Dragula and everything would have to be scratch built. "
nuff said


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Just throwin it out there Al.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

He lives a mile or two from me, I didn`t know he made some of those munsters cars. I`ll stop by his house in a day or two to get the skinny on what he did, hopefully some pics too.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

60chevyjim said:


> 350873030593 this is a auction for the coffin dragster
> 321205588679 this is for the munster coach
> from seller ........ rlord76 on ebay
> you can check out his cars pictures to get a idea how to do yours...


The Dragula car he sells is NOT HO SCALE. It's more like "O" gauge. Ask me how I know lol. It is huge. The HO ones I've seen are actually resin. I'm talking actual HO scale.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/The-Munster...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Look at the pic and see.how.wide it is lol


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Ya know...That one does look bigger than I thought it was. I will have to pull out one of the larger ones and maybe work on an O scale version also. I am working on trying to bend or expand with force the smaller body to fit over the slimline. I am having moderate success but am still not in the right place yet. Thanks for all replies!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

rlord, are you on here??? As soon as I saw those Greyhound Scenicruisers hit the bay, I grabbed one. Evidently he grabbed his first about the same time. I finished mine the same day he listed his. If Larry hadn't bought it, we would have been dueling for bidders! :lol: I have another one of those buses here, waiting for a good week to do it up.


----------

